# whats your most most shocking twist in a film



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well according to yahoo its the sixth sense  (dear lord) so what is your personal ones ?

1,oldboy. incredible film and a truely shocking end.
2,seven
3,usual suspects
4,jaws.i honestly couldnt believe it was a shark (just joking)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Jenna Jameson in Ultimate Firsts oh no wait.........:lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw a British drama/film once (a few years back now) whereby a bloke and a woman uncovered some secret government plan of some kind. 

The ending was that they handed some envelopes over at a random post office addressed to newspapers so they were victorious. But then as it showed them walking towards their flat, it turns out they handed to the envelope to a government agent disguised as a postman and when they went through their flat door, the whole flat exploded. Great ending, totally unexpected and none of this soppy the hero always wins stuff.

Can't remember what is was called for the life of me though!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately 6th sense for me.

I had no idea he was brown bread :doublesho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

However cliche the 6th sense was a good and well donetwist. I also like a film called identity about a load of people stuck in a motel in a storm that die 1 by1. Also a film with Robert deniro, hide and seek I think it was called, well worth watching. Note I haven't spoiled any endings for you:thumb:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

i couldnt sleep for weeks after 6th sense lol i was only 10 when i watched it ..... i like butterfly effect


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I have to agree with it being The Sixth Sense.

The only problem is that there's not much point in watching it again when you know what the twist is :lol:


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

I also didnt see the twist coming in Sixth Sense lol

Usual Suspects was another one.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Usual suspects, great film with an ending I didn't see coming.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Any of these!

Fight Club
Lucky Number Slevin
Smokin' Aces
The Butterfly Effect
Vanilla Sky
Crash
Memento
Saw

I'm sure I'll think of more soon too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

usual suspects was good

Sixth sense was far too easy to guess, same with the village - but still liked them..

Old boy was shocking...

Not an ending, but the scene that changed the film and made it work in irriversable was brutal

and of course Schindlers List was a twist in my book...just the way it was done...

:thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin and Shutter Island !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> usual suspects was good
> 
> Sixth sense was far too easy to guess, same with the village - but still liked them..
> 
> ...


Oh yes the village, yes i guessed it but still a good twist:thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption was a good twist.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Loved Shawshank and Usual Suspects superb films, great endings.

Sixth Sense was a let down unfortunately


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Shutter Island for me as well, brilliant film and would never have seen that ending coming.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

David Gale was pretty good.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ yeah, I forgot about that one....

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shawshank
and
Titanic - I just never saw the sinking coming!


----------



## Gavin_877 (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone ever seen this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Ecstasy_of_Robert_Carmichael


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Not really a twist but an unexpected ending- Layer cake, I never saw that coming, fantastic film to boot.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The original Saw knocked me sideways , I remember shouting out "where the f*** did that come from" Such a shame the saw franchise got mlked for all it was worth 

I thought Shutter Island was pretty good to


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Shutter island had a good twist!!!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

silverback said:


> well according to yahoo its the sixth sense  (dear lord) so what is your personal ones ?
> 
> 1,oldboy. incredible film and a truely shocking end.
> 2,seven
> ...


Seven, i saw that coming half way through the film, i remember my mates saying you can donate your eyes. Even saw the jelly fish bit as soon as he got them.

Lucky number sleven and saw for me.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh yeah and star wars episode II, who would have thought vader was lukes dad. 
Transformers, didn't realise optimus prime and megatron were brothers!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah on that SAW1 comment I have to be honest that's probably my favourite twist!

I heard gasps in the cinema! I mean nothing had ever been done to that effect before before! Brilliant!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Shutter island


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Have to agree that Usual Suspects is a great ending!! Life of David Gale is an even better ending!! Such a great film!!


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

From Dusk Till Dawn.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Many of the films mentioned and Training Day, when it started I thought that Denzel Washingtons character was everything a copper should be but as the film went on you realise he's nowt but a turd out for himself


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> Many of the films mentioned and Training Day, when it started I thought that Denzel Washingtons character was everything a copper should be but as the film went on you realise he's nowt but a turd out for himself


Training day is CLASS! I liked the fact that cause he was a cop mixing with underworld the line was blurred and unclear for most of the film. Top notch


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

got to be momento fight club really good films with good twists. had to watch momento 3 times to understand it. lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mystic River
Leon
Mullholland Drive
12 Monkeys
Crimson Rivers
Talented Mr Ripley
Deathproof/Planet Terror
Jackie Brown


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The name escapes me but it had Jack Nicholson as a drugs baron and he had a cop (Matt Damon) on the inside and there was a cop under cover within the gang


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Avanti said:


> The name escapes me but it had Jack Nicholson as a drugs baron and he had a cop (Matt Damon) on the inside and there was a cop under cover within the gang


The Departed.

I did want to watch Shutter Island but someone on Talksport gave away the ending.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Usual Suspects
Jacobs Ladder (still cant get my head round that movie after watching it 3 times now :doublesho:doublesho)
Dirty Mary Crazy Larry


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Surprised Paranormal Activity hasn't got a mention.

...................Or even the mighty Italian Job (original version)


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

righteous kill, starring robert de niro and al pacino.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

American History X


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

wedgie said:


> U
> Jacobs Ladder (still cant get my head round that movie after watching it 3 times now :doublesho:doublesho)


me neither - watched it 5 or 6 times when a student - had a great day trying to 'work out' the story, whilst partaking in an 'unusual' cigarette...

Has no one mentioned 'The Crying Game' - that's one hell of a twist at the end...

Impster


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Deep Blue Sea .... <spoiler> .... the bit where Samuel L. Jackson gets munched ... </spoiler>, didn't expect that.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Angel Heart


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Arlington Road


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Shutter Island is the best one recently.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

shutter island and book of eli have been the best twists recently
although lucky number slevin is by far the best


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Fight Club gets my vote.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What about Vanilla Sky ?.....the shocking twist was that I didn't get it AT ALL ! :lol::lol:


----------

